# A lump starting to grow on my pigeon's beak..HELP!!!



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a pair of pure white homer. They are about 6-7 weeks old and just recently, one of them, the hen have this lump under her peak. As i remember, this lump is growing bigger and bigger.

Do any one know what kind of symptom this is. I hope this is not pox nor cranker.

shall i move her out from the other?
what medication should i get?

Please help me out!


here is the pic of her i took this morning.










here is her brother and his beak seem fine.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

What does the inside area of the lower Beak look like in the same spot where the lump is on the outside?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

pdpbison said:


> What does the inside area of the lower Beak look like in the same spot where the lump is on the outside?


thanks for the reply.

it looks normal like my other birds are.

here are some new pictures





By the way, she seem normal. her eating looks okay and she even fight with her brother for territory and even coo too.

It just the lump the bothers me. I want to treat it as soon as possible while its still not a big issue yet.

here is pix inside her beak. 









here is under her beak.









here is another shot from the side rear.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Did you ever find out what it was? I have a youngster with a similar condition.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Looks like it may be pox virus, looks like a blister coming that will crust over. If it is, its a virus, just supportive care feed and water if they feel down and it will run its course.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Phoebe had a lump on either side of her beak. The avian vet said they were not pox and that they were harmless. They never went away.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

thanks. She is on nystatin in the morning and metro in the evening at the moment.She was rescued from a loft that was in deplorable conditions. Half Chinese owl, half feral and I'm guessing around 2.5 weeks old. She has a bit of a slow crop but I'm all over that, she always had one bump on her beak below her nostril, but today I noticed two small symmetrical lumps on under her lower beak. They have a yellow crust or callous on them. Not sure if pox or from her bottle, as the bumps are right where she puts her beak. I can post a pic tomorrow, she is very squirmy.


----------

